# Eastwood Delta-6



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Here I am with another guitar I'm considering--I want to get a resonator, and I can't afford a lot--and since there are some lower priced models available I've been discussing those in the acoustic section--and I have some great suggestions.

Well on the weekend I tried out an Eastwood Delta-6, and electric resonator-









I'm seriously considering it--it costs more than the acoustic ones I'm considering, but I might prefer it--in addition to being able to play this one acoustically it also has a P-90 type pickup & a piezo on the bridge--one of the controls is a blend control--you can have it all P-90, all piezo or blend the two evenly or favour one of them. The blend control gives some great sounds. I tried a bit of slide on it, and it sings. 

I know some people really like Eastwoods and others can't stand them--so it seems to be more of a personal preference thing than most guitars.

The body & neck are maple (the body is laminated maple.), the cone is a spider, and the set up is great for regular playing or slide.

I went home to sleep on it, and the next day I was thinking, no. I was thinking an acoustic resonator--and I have some good options to check into. The store I tried this one at only had a couple of older metal body resonators that were out of my range. The Delta 6 is within the range I'm looking at--but there are decent acoustic ones cheaper. But today I'm leaning back towards this one. I get the feeling that whichever way I go I'll wish I'd done the other--and unfortunately both is not an option--unless somebody gives me some money.

So any Eastwood stories out there?
Most of their guitars don't interest me. This one does.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I bought a used Johnson wood reso. The neck is moving into the body like the strings are pulling too hard.

It's a pos that needs a neck reset that it ain't gonna get.

When I have a bunch of cash I'll get a National.

I'm just saying to watch out on the cheap reso.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've heard Johnsons have improved, but I've heard too much about them to consider one. My original question in the acoustic thread included the neck--one I was looking at had a Nato neck. 

As for the Eastwood-This one has a maple neck--should be sturdier. They have apparently come with a 3 year warranty as well. I've heard good things about their customer service and returns.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

jay turser makes a cheap on that is darned playable. the pickups suck, but its an easy upgrade. they show up used here and there for $200. http://www.jayturser.com/jt-res.php


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

As far as resonators go, the local shops here have two brands: 'Austin' and 'Alabama' (or alhambra... something like that). Both in the $300-$400 range. I particularly liked the steel Austin ($450). Solid.

The Alabama was thoroughly unimpressive. For marginally more money the Austins all sounded waaaay better -- lots of projection/definition. 

That Eastwood just looks confused to me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dobsont said:


> That Eastwood just looks confused to me.


I love the look.

But thanks for the input everybody.
I've still got four other places I plan to check--If the weather holds out I'll try to hit at least 2 of them this weekend.


----------



## synop7 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Do it man!*

Just do it

I swear it's a great guitar

I tried a Jay but it was way too cheap

The D6 is wonderfull. I tune it in open E and contrary to mister McKinley Morganfield, I CAN be satisfied

The P90 is strong and dark and the piezzo will serve ya as a treble to balance your output

No feedback problem (I drive it with a Marshall valvestate 20)

I paid less than 400$ for a (flawless)demosdsre


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I get one it will be in an open tuning, and mostly used to teach myself slide.

I tried it out for slide--and it was already set up great for slide--and I could play with my fingers easily as well.

It's still very much on the radar--but I may go the acoustic route.


----------



## synop7 (Feb 2, 2006)

*D6*

The neck is strong enough for D, E or A tunings

If you go acoustic, make sure your action is high enough

As for the learning part, 10 years later, I'm still a student

Enjoy the music man!sdsre


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This is looking better in a way.

I crossed off Epiphone from my list--I played some this weekend. Not bad in some ways--but not what I'm looking for--and the 6th string intonation is way off. I prefer the Beaver Creek acoustic to the Epiphones. Well maybe somebody will give me a bunch of money and I can get a better one.:smile:

I also tried a Dean one. It had a biscuit and a single coil with a blend pot, but I didn't like the sound or feel as much as the Delta-6. (It was the Chrome-G)
I saw on the Dean site they also have a wood body with a pickup--If I see one of them--I'll try it too. Although their site says it has the single coil--but it doesn't mention a piezo like the Chrome G. If there's no piezo there's no point in getting it electric. (At least for me.)


----------

